# Requesting advice.



## CS2310 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello all,

Background; TT on Sept 11 (2013) with removal of 7 lymph nodes four of which tested positive.

Had RAI on Feb 21st (2014) and the following Friday had another full body scan. I had not heard the results of my full body scan so left a message with my endo's nurse for the results yesterday. The nurse just called me back and stated that "the results were really good but that there was just a little uptake left in the thyroid bed". She mentioned that she did not have any additional information. So I asked if I was to have more tests or a follow up appointment. The nurse did not have answers for this and said she would get back with me.

My question for this board is, has anyone else had their RAI not wipe clean their uptake? If so, what was your experience there after? I would appreciate and love to hear your feedback.

Respectfully,

Clint


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I assume you had a treatment dose of RAI, as opposed to a scanning dose...is that correct?

Don't be at all surprised if your initial scan does not come back clear. There are likely some leftover thyroid cells in there somewhere, but the treatment dose of RAI will work over the next several weeks/months to kill those off. It's the NEXT body scan you need to be concerned about if it shows anything, not so much this one.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> I assume you had a treatment dose of RAI, as opposed to a scanning dose...is that correct?
> 
> Don't be at all surprised if your initial scan does not come back clear. There are likely some leftover thyroid cells in there somewhere, but the treatment dose of RAI will work over the next several weeks/months to kill those off. It's the NEXT body scan you need to be concerned about if it shows anything, not so much this one.


Yes, this.

RAI doesn't happen immediately. It kills thyroid cells over time...some say over weeks, but some say it works over a period of six or so months. One would expect uptake in the thyroid bed (in fact, I had lots of uptake after my therapy dose) after RAI. They'll use these pictures to compare to your scan next year.


----------



## CS2310 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you both for the information.

Yes, I am referring to the treatment dose I was given on the 21st of February (RAI, 126.6 mci). I hadn't realized that the RAI would still be working on destroying the t cells but I guess it does make sense. Thank you both again. I will keep you posted.

Respectfully

Clint


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Low RAIU uptake and cancer
http://journals.lww.com/nuclearmed/Abstract/1987/05000/Thyrotoxicosis_Caused_by_Functioning_Metastatic.1.aspx
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/newsl-article.cfm/3305021/ZZ5052128790304906121963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

Thryoglobulin wash out test for cancer
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17006842

And what about your Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab?

As far as the uptake is concerned; do be apprised that "usually" cancerous cells don't uptake. But, you don't want to take any chances because thyroid tissue can and does replicate. Just to put your mind at ease for the time being; I enclosed info on that as well.

Keep us in the loop.


----------

